# WTB: Fazua Drive and Battery



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I’m looking for a Fazua drive unit and battery to build up a homegrown road bike. I reached out to Fazua NA and they said they wouldn’t sell to any parties other than manufacturers. 

Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Doesn't it require a purpose-built frame or have you resolved that challenge/


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

shreddr said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Become a manufacturer or seek other options.

I'm building up my third road bike, although I did strip #2 for the electronics, and use a front hub motor for instance.









I ride primarily logging roads, bad pavement and some single track here in ORtucky. The two wheel drive feature and regen are nice features and I'll be sticking with this setup personally.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

fos'l said:


> Doesn't it require a purpose-built frame or have you resolved that challenge/


I got that part solved


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fos'l said:


> Doesn't it require a purpose-built frame or have you resolved that challenge/


CFR-1066 - Gravel - Carbonda Sports Equipment Co., Ltd.


----------

